# Missed opportunity



## hunting262 (Sep 22, 2012)

[][][][][][][][][][]. I shot at a deer during the youth hunt tonight and shot right above his head.[]


----------



## Conch times (Sep 22, 2012)

That sucks! What were you shooting with? I went out on opening bow day last week, the only thing that came by was a doe.


----------



## hunting262 (Sep 22, 2012)

I was using a 20 ga buckshot. Last year I got a button buck with a 12 ga slug.


----------



## Conch times (Sep 22, 2012)

That doe was my first deer with a bow.


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 23, 2012)

Buckshot? Really?

 PD


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 23, 2012)

I shot a deer in my pajamas...how he got in my pajamas i'll never know.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 23, 2012)

Gotta love the Marx Bros! [][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> I shot a deer in my pajamas...how he got in my pajamas i'll never know.


 

 lol I can see it in my head  lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 23, 2012)

I hunted archery,muzzle loader,and rifle  for many years. But now I am 1 with the creatures.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I hunted archery,muzzle loader,and rifle  for many years. But now I am 1 with the creatures, and have been for the last 5 years.


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 23, 2012)

Better luck next time Arek, I daresay that you will have many many years of successful hunting ahead of you! []




> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W


 
 Hey Rick, this pic and the one with you holding the fruit basket are my favorites! [] If someone were to ask me to explain to them your quirky personality, I'd say "Uhm... Just take a look at these two photos and you'll understand." [][][]


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Sep 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: hunting262
> 
> I was using a 20 ga buckshot. Last year I got a button buck with a 12 ga slug.


 
 A slug? Anything left you could call a deer?


----------



## hunting262 (Sep 23, 2012)

Lol [] ya and I have a great story to tell too so here it is..... It was me and my dad leaning against a tree he was on one side and I was on the other. Then the deer came from my dads side and then around to me. But when I raised my gun it ran off I was SO disappointed but I stayed there. And the deer was stupid enough to come back 5 mins later and when I shot it my dad didn't know it came and scree hm. I dropped like a rock too. I still have the bullet too.


----------



## hunting262 (Sep 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Buckshot? Really?
> 
> PD


 Ya is that bad???????[>:]


----------



## hunting262 (Sep 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I hunted archery,muzzle loader,and rifle  for many years. But now I am 1 with the creatures.


 That's fake correct?[&:][>:]


----------



## epackage (Sep 23, 2012)

It is fake, there's no fence back there behind Rick and the deer, it was photoshopped in...[8D]


----------



## ironmountain (Sep 24, 2012)

I took daughter and son up to the inlaws' farm (deer camp) for the youth hunt.  We saw 10-15doe with babies so we ended up with quite a few good pics of frolicking baby doe.  Still worth it.

 All I was able to hunt was an abandoned house with nothing but model A/T and other same era car parts strewn all over....some now in my house, the rest soon to follow (hard to handcarry full frames out though)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  hunting262
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 No thats no fake. I used a deer tracker Cam on the tree to take the pic.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> It is fake, there's no fence back there behind Rick and the deer, it was photoshopped in...[8D]


 
 I read this and went out  back and took a pic of the spot the  deer pic was taken. That is my yard. That fence is my old dog pen. I talk to the animals!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 24, 2012)

"I talk to the animals"


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  hunting262
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> quote:
> 
> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> ...


 

 yes its fake, the deer are using an inflatable Rick to lure other humans.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol Gunth you figured it out!  Dam you!


 You know your good when people question your PS skillzz
  []


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 24, 2012)

This dude I know inadvertently tackled a deer to the ground back in his high-school days. He was stalking some deer and they disappeared into a ravine behind a fallen tree at the top of a wooded ridge. He ran up, clambered over the tree, and jumped into the ravine hoping to catch the deer off guard.

 Well, he sure did. A doe was standing right where he was going to land and he ended up tackling it to the ground, and was rewarded with a swift kick to the armpit before the deer got up and scampered away. A few of his friends saw this and despite the dude getting laid out by the kick they thought the deer tackle was the most badazz feat in the history of the world.

 From then on he was known as "Daniel Boone" []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> This dude I know inadvertently tackled a deer to the ground back in his high-school days. He was stalking some deer and they disappeared into a ravine behind a fallen tree at the top of a wooded ridge. He ran up, clambered over the tree, and jumped into the ravine hoping to catch the deer off guard.
> 
> ...


 
 LOl he is lucky he didn't get kicked in the head! he would have been done. 

 My dad jumped down out of a tree with a spear made of re-bar and killed a deer. His nick name was "Hudnut" and yes his first name is Richard []


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 A slug is what most "shot gun" deer hunters use or a rifled slug.  Placed slightly behind the shoulder and a slightly low, will kill a deer with little damage to any meat.


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  hunting262
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Buckshot is different from a slug.  A slug is one piece whereas buckshot (more bb like) varies by "number."  The lower the number, the larger the bbs and fewer of them.  The larger the number, the smaller the bbs and more of them.  Generally larger number shot is used for smaller birds or squirrels while lower number shot is used for larger birds like turkeys.  JMHO

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Sometimes 'well placed shots" are not possible. Once I shot a doe with a slug and it blew a hole through it the size of a soft ball. I was only 5 feet away from the thing. Needless to say not much meat was lost.


----------



## glass man (Sep 25, 2012)

My brother once wounded a deer and jumped on it's back and cut it's throut..a risky thing to do...man he kept me in deer meat..I love making deer chili..I am not patient enough to wait for a deer ..plus my shooting is bad!!Wish some one would send me some deer meat even the skull..I would gnaw of it!!JAMIE


----------



## THOMAS1967 (Sep 25, 2012)

Pretty sure BUCKSHOT is almost always used for deer or home defense, thus the name "BUCK" shot...Birdshot would be used for smaller game..[]


> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Sep 25, 2012)

I saw someone try to kill a wounded deer (hit by a car) with birdshot once.
 It mostly just took its fur off. Not very humane (or smart).


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> My dad jumped down out of a tree with a spear made of re-bar and killed a deer. His nick name was "Hudnut" and yes his first name is Richard []


 
 Dang, your dad is awesome! [] Was his nickname a reference to something, or just a random name that stuck? Believe it or not I've put a decent bit of thought into hunting with spears. When i was 18 I had made a set of 3 javelins and set out to try to bag a deer, but was unsuccessful. Had fun though. Personally it's more satisfying and exciting than huntin' with semiautomatic firearms, despite being far more difficult. There is something very primal and manly that gets expressed when chucking spears.


----------



## hunting262 (Sep 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Penn Digger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah it goes 1 2 3 4 5 00 000 1 is the smallest and 000 is the largest.


----------



## hunting262 (Sep 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: THOMAS1967
> 
> Pretty sure BUCKSHOT is almost always used for deer or home defense, thus the name "BUCK" shot...Birdshot would be used for smaller game..[]
> 
> ...


 Yeah your right.[sm=thumbup.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------

